#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  تبدیل متون به فایل صوتی با NextUp TextAloud

## arash3400

_NextUp TextAloud 3.0.37 Portable | 14 MB
_

```

http://letitbit.net/download/13232.15141cc444aab1a3bc47193718ce/TextAloud_3.0.37_Portable_by_speedzodiac.rar.htmlhttp://fp.io/a361555e/ 


```

----------

*1212ali*,*ali927110*,*Arash44*,*elnino909*,*nema52*,*sardarshams*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

